# Silent Key George Savage



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

George Savage AKA RO Vintage.
I Noticed George did not have any posts for a few years, I tried to contact him without success.
Then I came across a death notice. I know his wife was Bridie and they had no children. our paths crossed a few times over many years. He was a long time R/O with Marconi and then went free lance. In many ways he was unforgettable I mourn his passing and it should not go unnoticed by his former colleagues and ship mates.

*The death has occurred of George SAVAGE
Knocklyon, Dublin*









SAVAGE, George (Knocklyon, Dublin 16) – September 15, 2019, peacefully, at Tallaght Hospital. Beloved son of the late Jack and Elizabeth Savage. Sadly missed by his loving wife Bridie (Fitzgerald), sisters-in-law, brothers-in-law, nephews, nieces, relatives and friends.

*Rest in Peace.*

Reposing at Fanagans Fuenral Home, Willbrook, Rathfarnham on Thursday (September 19) from 3-5pm. Funeral Mass on Friday (September 20) at 10am in St. Colmcille's Church, Knocklyon, followed by burial at Mount Jerome Cemetery.


*Date Published:* Tuesday 17th September 2019
*Date of Death:* Sunday 15th September 2019


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that news, condolence to all the family RIP George
Znord737


----------

